# Orange Crush Flux



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone using this? I got some samples at the PHCC show in Long Beach on Saturday.

The shop uses Everflux but this stuff intrigues me. It's eco friendly, doesn't turn black when heated, doesn't turn green when left on fitting and a bunch of other good stuff.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Come on. Eco-friendly has never been the real test of a flux.

How does it taste on tacos, damnit!! That's the question!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Anyone using this? I got some samples at the PHCC show in Long Beach on Saturday.
> 
> The shop uses Everflux but this stuff intrigues me. It's eco friendly, doesn't turn black when heated, doesn't turn green when left on fitting and a bunch of other good stuff.


it sounds like i need to get my hands on this stuff all the pros of oil based in water soluble form huh... have you tested some joints with it yet..?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i found a the site heres a link http://www.precisealloys.com/orangecrush.html


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've played around with it but the service manager doesn't want me to use it on jobs. He's not an early adopter.

I have a stub of copper on my desk that I brushed both fluxes on on Monday. Everflux turned green the next morning, Orange is still clean.

It doesn't feel like a paste, more like a thick gel. Brushes on thick, you don't wonder if you got enough on the fitting or pipe. Smokes less, works at a lower temperature.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

it also makes an excellent hand cleaner. 

It also tends to 'burn up' a bit too fast when sweating anything larger than 1" with acetylene.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

*orange crush*



JK949 said:


> Anyone using this? I got some samples at the PHCC show in Long Beach on Saturday.
> 
> The shop uses Everflux but this stuff intrigues me. It's eco friendly, doesn't turn black when heated, doesn't turn green when left on fitting and a bunch of other good stuff.


THROW IT OUT! Its ok for small tubing, but on 1" and up DONT DO IT! I ran 2 1/2 with that stuff and it leaked liked a sivv


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> THROW IT OUT! Its ok for small tubing, but on 1" and up DONT DO IT! I ran 2 1/2 with that stuff and it leaked liked a sivv


 



Shaun, new members are required to post an intro on the Plumbing Zone....:yes:


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

*ok...*

Im a journeyman plumber 10 yrs mostly commercial construction, ive done service and remodels, no residential construction:no: Started my apprenticeship in Delaware, now Im in Austin Texas, nice place...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

UPDATE!!! Fergie no longer carries the product. Seems to be a lawsuit between them and Nibco regarding joint failures.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

That's not surprising. I used the little sample jar I picked up at that trade show in '09 installing a water softener and filter. I had several leaks on that job, so I threw out the sample and used my normal stuff. New is not always better.


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

We use it because of the supposed non-toxicity. No korrode on chilled water. It's not bad, but gooey as hell. Seems to get everywhere but the PVFs. Never had any problems with it, but can't use it on repairs due to its water solubility.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> UPDATE!!! Fergie no longer carries the product. Seems to be a lawsuit between them and Nibco regarding joint failures.


 



Whew! Glad I never used it...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I have a stub of copper on my desk that I brushed both fluxes on on Monday. Everflux turned green the next morning, Orange is still clean.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats because Everflux works :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Use some orange crush yesterday to make a paper towel holder for the truck and it really sucked. Threw the can out.


----------

